# NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way!



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

You heard right. TyrolSport will be making an upgraded SMIC for the New Beetle 1.8T. They have asked me to lend them my car for building and testing. We're looking to get started in a few weeks.
The wait is almost over http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way! (Mikes72sb)*

Cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

looks like we've managed to convinve several companies that the NB is worth paying attention to after all.... maybe i can get enough APH guys pissed off enough to get more software companies to offer more programming options lol.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

Hey, I'm thrilled that we're getting a SMIC and TIP. If there are multiple files for the APH within a year I think I'll cry from being so happy. I'd like to see software for a GT2X eliminator for APH with autos. That'd be one heck of a consistant bracket racer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

1.8T's don't only appeal to "guys"......


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (2002turboS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002turboS* »_1.8T's don't only appeal to "guys"......









sorry, when i say "guys" please read it as "guys/gals" or "people". I'm just a lazy typist lol.


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

Great news. Tyrolsport has a great reputation for putting out quality products. Would love to see what a difference this will make during a Las Vegas summer.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (six7vdub)*

I'M in for whoever finally makes this product. I don't care if it's tyrol sport or Boostfactory..
If someone would make the darn thing ALREADY!
I'LL BUY IT!


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: (slugII)*

What he said! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (2002turboS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002turboS* »_1.8T's don't only appeal to "guys"......








 Well put! Especially since us "guys" are driving a "chick" car. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (silversport)*

any word on this yet?


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (slugII)*

???


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (slugII)*

Couldn't get my car there this weekend but we're trying for this coming weekend (3/11)
There will be a SMIC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_Couldn't get my car there this weekend but we're trying for this coming weekend (3/11)
There will be a SMIC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







WERD. My stock IC has a hairline crack in the plastic side housing. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








...I know it's VERY premature.... but any word on preliminary pricing for this?


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way! (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_You heard right. TyrolSport will be making an upgraded SMIC for the New Beetle 1.8T. They have asked me to lend them my car for building and testing. We're looking to get started in a few weeks.
The wait is almost over http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


amen


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_but any word on preliminary pricing for this?

this is what the site says for the jetta/golf...
Tyrolsport UG SMIC: $749 + $20 shipping


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Pricing should be in the $750-$800 range depending on the core size and end tank we can fit in the car.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Pricing should be in the $750-$800 range depending on the core size and end tank we can fit in the car.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Thanks for the info and prompt response!


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

word?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (slugII)*

Waiting for a mutually agreeable time as to when I can give him my car.
We're working on it.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Its a shame i wasn't asked to do it on my car after how much money i spent at tyrolsport and how many people have sent there.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Its a shame i wasn't asked to do it on my car after how much money i spent at tyrolsport and how many people have sent there.









We're afraid that the upgraded SMIC would end up scraping the ground















We didn't ask anyone, Bash. People on the board have been pressing the issue and volunteering their cars.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
We didn't ask anyone, Bash. People on the board have been pressing the issue and volunteering their cars.









True. Practically every single time I talked with Mike I pushed for a SMIC and volunteered my car. Gotta get things done for the NB performance community. Not every part for these cars needs to have a flower on it


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_We're afraid that the upgraded SMIC would end up scraping the ground
















So does this mean it's a dead idea?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
We're afraid that the upgraded SMIC would end up scraping the ground
























its funny you say that because the piping to the oem IC are almost on the ground 
I think a SMIC would make 'debuged' just 2 fast and 'bash' 2 furious.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
So does this mean it's a dead idea?









Not at all...just a private joke. Sorry!


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_True. Practically every single time I talked with Mike I pushed for a SMIC and volunteered my car. Gotta get things done for the NB performance community.

Exactly how I've been working with Forge on the new TIP. 
so if ya need another "APH" in the hot south for testing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by OLD GHOST at 2:10 PM 3-15-2006_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
So does this mean it's a dead idea?









I take it you've never seen FnF's bug. Let's just say that he scrapes on ant's heads


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Tyrolsport back in the days had to get a special jack just for my car lol


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_I take it you've never seen FnF's bug. Let's just say that he scrapes on ant's heads









OK, OK, I get it now...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

The car is going to Tyrolsport in 2 weeks. Oh yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

awesome. cant wait.
now i really need to sell my bike!
anyone race triathlons out there? i've got a deal for ya


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

Old Ghost... didn't you used to be a real 'trooper' over at the NB.org???
I don't see you post there any more,
but then I don't either.
Not missing anything.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (CA Solt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Solt* »_Old Ghost... didn't you used to be a real 'trooper' over at the NB.org???
I don't see you post there any more,
but then I don't either.
Not missing anything.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (CA Solt)*

bump to keep it fresh

_Quote, originally posted by *CA Solt* »_Old Ghost... didn't you used to be a real 'trooper' over at the NB.org???
I don't see you post there any more,
but then I don't either.
Not missing anything.

ha, hey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ya im over there but just not as much useful info anymore.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Friday/Saturday is when my car goes in for the build.
I'll keep you guys posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

UPDATE!
The car is in Mike's hands. Work will begin on Monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

very nice. can't wait for updates!
big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to tyrol for the support and interest in the NB


_Modified by OLD GHOST at 9:21 AM 4-1-2006_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Just heard from Mike @ Tyrolsport.
The prototype will be finished by Thursday and then it will be sent out for final fab. Then a session of test-fitting.
Things are moving along. I suggest saving your change


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

The car is back in my hands. I saw the mock-up of the IC. It's going to be a tight fit, but we'll see what it's really like when the real deal is made and tested.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*

still watchin


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (slugII)*

We're fabbing the prototype this week. All measuring, trimming, and sizing has been done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

^^^ What he said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_still watchin

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

this is bigger/better news then Apple's BootCamp!


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Will this SMIC fit the Turbo S?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: ('02 Turbo S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’02 Turbo S* »_Will this SMIC fit the Turbo S?

It should because I don't believe that there is any difference in the space/position of the intercooler from a regular Turbo to a Turbo S.
Let me tell you guys again, the SMIC is going to be great. A LOT more cooling capacity from the looks of it. Once it comes back then the testing will begin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

What about the map sensor bung??? Are there any differences between years in the NB???

Mike72 has a 2000 and so do I so not a problem here, but something to think about.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_What about the map sensor bung??? Are there any differences between years in the NB???

Mike72 has a 2000 and so do I so not a problem here, but something to think about.

Any map sensor differences will be accounted for. The units will be tailored to the year/model Beetle.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (slugII)*

What's the projected market arrival of this part?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (slugII)*

Prototype is almost finished welding.....
Mike- we're going to need your car again in 1.5 weeks or so for final fitment.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Prototype is almost finished welding.....
Mike- we're going to need your car again in 1.5 weeks or so for final fitment.


Perfect because that'll be after the Yarrowsport event http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Awesome. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

I'm planning on going to the Yarrowsport event. I can't wait to see your intercooler!


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (20VConvBug)*

It won't be ready for YS.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_It won't be ready for YS.

Yeah. I'm giving Mike my car AFTER the Yarrowsport event.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (slugII)*

Prototype model pics coming this afternoon....


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Prototype model pics coming this afternoon....

oooooooooooo


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Prototype model pics coming this afternoon....

Wooo hoooo.
Anyone else feel it.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way! (Mikes72sb)*

I'm shock to see the aftermarket is even making anything NB specific at all for the past few year.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way! (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_I'm shock to see the aftermarket is even making anything NB specific at all for the past few year.

your just jealous cuz you ropped that FMIC in!








TyrolSport is takin names and kickin ass


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way! (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_
your just jealous cuz you ropped that FMIC in!








TyrolSport is takin names and kickin ass
















No, I'm really jealous that you got to work on the amg-merc site.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Here are the first mock-ups. More to come:


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

Yummy!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Here are the first mock-ups. More to come:



















Looks nice and fat. Let me know when you need me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

sweeet. you guys know how to kill it!
let us know when to send $$$
















oh can we get some side by side with the OEM? im sure this will be somewhat identical to the jetta/golf one


----------



## jericizzo (Jan 22, 2006)

outfreakinstanding


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (jericizzo)*

more please.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_more please.









Now you're starting to sound like my GF.








We have to fabricate the mounting tabs and finalize fitment and trimming instructions. There will be no bumper cover or rebar trimming involved. The amount of sheet metal under the headlight to be trimmed is about 4 square inches or so. More to come.


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_more please.









LOL


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
Now you're starting to sound like my GF.










Dude.. I'm alot more hairy than you girlfriend..
You'd probably have to trim more than 4 square inches


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (slugII)*

bump.
saving my $$$


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

The car is back at Tyrolsport for (hopefully) final fitting. I saw the SMIC in person and it is B-I-G








Should be getting the car back this Saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (slugII)*

depending on the $$$$ I'm down for buying one


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_depending on the $$$$ I'm down for buying one









Pricing should be comprable to the Golf/Jetta SMIC, but Mike will of course give the official word.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

sweet, it is cheaper than the fmic on their website... and equal gains. verry interesting. Tyrolkid, need another test car?


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (MattP)*

starting to get very warm here


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

I'd imagine so.. even here on my way to work this morning I was noticing my car wasn't quite as punchy then I realised it was 80 degrees.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (slugII)*

FYI: My car is due back at TyrolSport in a couple of weeks for another round of fitting. One of the endtanks wasn't quite right and will have to be reshaped, but the mounting brackets are done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way! (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_







No, I'm really jealous that you got to work on the amg-merc site.










i'm jealous of both of you in that case.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way! (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_i'm jealous of both of you in that case.

your not missing much








http://www.mercedes-amg.com


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way! (OLD GHOST)*

<off topic> 95% of the time i work in print, so anything like that I am jealous of. </off topic>


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way! (bugasm99)*


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way! (slugII)*

Has this project died


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way! (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_Has this project died









No, the project is not dead. I couldn't part with my car for a while. After this weekend I'll be able to give it to Mike whenever he wants it.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way! (Mikes72sb)*


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: NB 1.8T guys, TyrolSport SMIC on the way! (slugII)*

Thanks for the bump
Going in 2 weeks for final fitting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboS_Trey (Jun 18, 2006)

yes i id like to see this thing finished b/c i sure as hell rather do a smic than a fmic


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (turboS_Trey)*

It's sooo hot here my car cries for help


----------



## turboS_Trey (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (slugII)*

dude ilive in florida







its 95 outside right now


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (turboS_Trey)*

Yeah it was 100 here yesterday and I live about as far north as you can get.. It's farkin ridiculous. 40 below in the winter 90-100 in the summer (just a few weeks though)
It's so hot my motorcycle even feels slower!


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (slugII)*

Stop complaining...it was 117 today at some parts of the valley...


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (six7vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *six7vdub* »_Stop complaining...it was 117 today at some parts of the valley...


No humidity in NV though








Florida is hot and very humid so they have it the worst in the summer


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (slugII)*

trust me...it was humid enough that I would benefit from this. I lived on the East Coast for 7 years. 117 is hot. It hurts.


----------



## turboS_Trey (Jun 18, 2006)

but yea im looking for a IC kit for my car to get the temp down but its so dam exspensive







there any FMIC kits for likee 600-700?$$


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

i talked to one of the guys from tyrolsport at WF and he said they're expecting mike in next week... I figured i'd try and give em a little kick in the ass if it was needed







Too bad the ABD guys were too busy for me to hassle them about the supposed "dyno results" of their intake mani.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_i talked to one of the guys from tyrolsport at WF and he said they're expecting mike in next week... I figured i'd try and give em a little kick in the ass if it was needed







Too bad the ABD guys were too busy for me to hassle them about the supposed "dyno results" of their intake mani.

Every time I see them I ask them when they will have the SMIC for the NB, and I'm the test car







It's become sort of a running joke. I'll probably still ask them when they're all done, just for the hell of it.
But yes, I am dropping the car off next Thursday to Mike and the Boys.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_But yes, I am dropping the car off next Thursday to Mike and the Boys. 

i thought this was another one down the tubes.. 
heres to getting this done


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

My car is at Tyrolsport as we speak. I should be picking it up on Saturday with the UGSMIC installed, so long as everything fits right, which it hopefully will. That's why they call it _research and development_


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

fingers are crossed my man! fingers are crossed.
thanks for the update


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Hey guys-
The prototype intercooler is finished. Thanks Mike! Next steps are as follows:
We will have 2-3 production units made to ensure that the jigs are correct, and that the intercooler can be sold with confidence to customers who will be doing self-installs. Once we are confident that the production units are 100% correct, full production will begin. The 2-3 production units will be completed in approximately 3 weeks. Full production 3-4 weeks after that. 
A couple of things to note:
1) The intercooler install will require removal of the front bumper/fender assembly
2) There are two areas of trimming required. Approx. 4 square inches of metal in the area under the washer reservoir. Also, some trimming of the bumper cover *behind* the front bumper light(completely invisible when the installation is complete
3) The right(passenger) bumper light will need to be flipped over. If you have clear markers, this will be irrelevant. If you have stock yellow markers, the yellow portion will be on the inside, as opposed to the outside. The intercooler is just too big to fit the bulb in it's standard location. This was the best compromise without having to produce a completely new light assembly, which would have made the project unfeasible.
Thanks again for your patience. We are moving forward!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
3) The right(passenger) bumper light will need to be flipped over. If you have clear markers, this will be irrelevant. If you have stock yellow markers, the yellow portion will be on the inside, as opposed to the outside. The intercooler is just too big to fit the bulb in it's standard location. This was the best compromise without having to produce a completely new light assembly, which would have made the project unfeasible.


Mike and I were talking yesterday about possible solutions to this. I will be modifying a spare turn signal into a "scoop signal" to get more air to the SMIC. For anyone interested, I will be taking pictures along the way and making a DIY so you can modify your turn signal in a similar fashion. Also, one can take it upon themselves to move the bulb more toward the center of the signal and plug up the original hole, or come up with a custom LED solution. Also, I have been looking at the back of the turn signal and trying to figure out a way to cut and flip the back while keeping the lens in it's "normal" position. Of course, any of the above mentioned would be "at your own risk" and not something that would be officially endorsed by Tyrolsport as "the" solution.

You Turbo S guys may have enough clearence to fit without any other mods other than the trimming that Mike mentioned. It depends on what it looks like behind the bumper.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

Cool.
Looks like I'l have a winter project.
I probably just "flip" both of my turnsignals. Who's gonna notice?


----------



## turboS_Trey (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (slugII)*

dude u guys getting close for production???? i cant tell u how much i dont wanan buy a fmic http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (turboS_Trey)*

tyrolkid, just wondering if you got my IM?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_tyrolkid, just wondering if you got my IM?

Did not


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (turboS_Trey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboS_Trey* »_dude u guys getting close for production???? i cant tell u how much i dont wanan buy a fmic http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Hold out for a bit. This is a done deal as far as production. We *WILL* be producing the UG SMIC for New Beetle 1.8T


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
Hold out for a bit. This is a done deal as far as production. We *WILL* be producing the UG SMIC for New Beetle 1.8T









What he said.
Patience all. Both Mike and I have kept everyone posted on the progress of the SMIC from day 1. Mike will see it through and I'll be there as well.


----------



## turboS_Trey (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

schwing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Did not









sent ya a new one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Update:
The car is going in early next week for a fitting of the production unit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the update and please keep us updated!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

Here are some pics of the production version of the TyrolSport Beetle UG SMIC. We will be doing final fitting of two units next week. Once we are confident that the fit is perfect, full production will begin.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

^^^
well, that's looks pretty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's a shame nobody will see it


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

SEX!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

I just heard from Mike P. The SMIC fits and it's all done. I should be picking my car up later today with the new SMIC installed.
Another bit of good news is that Mike says that the stock turn signal will now fit without having to be flipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

**** ya!
can wait for the report.
how hot is it where you are these days?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

So, I picked my car up yesterday with the SMIC installed. Unfortunatly, it wasn't hot or humid enough to really see how well it worked on the ol' butt dyno. Once a nice day like that comes around I'll take the car out for a nice long ride and report back with my findings.
One thing I can say is that I had no loss of psi from the stock IC, which is something that the FMIC guys sometimes experience.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Mike and the boys at Tyrolsport for listening to the cries of performance oriented New Beetle owners and giving us a quality product


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Introductory Group Buy Started:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2799135


----------

